# Antiquariat ...



## sturmbringer (15 Dezember 2005)

Die meinen das bestimmt ernst .... 



> Return-Path: <[email protected]>
> Delivery-Date: Thu, 15 Dec 2005 00:22:54 +0100
> Received: from [XXX.67.18.8] (helo=mx08.ispgateway.de)
> by mx.kundenserver.de (node=mxeu10) with ESMTP (Nemesis),
> ...




oder   ?


----------



## Timster (15 Dezember 2005)

sturmbringer schrieb:
			
		

> Die meinen das bestimmt ernst ... oder   ?


Ja, das ist Ernst. Und wer mitmacht und erwischt wird, der hat ganz schön Ärger am Hals. Mehr Infos z.B. > hier <.


----------



## stieglitz (15 Dezember 2005)

Und hier:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=11250
gabs das auch schon.
Und immer wieder fallen Leute darauf rein ...


----------



## UlliZ (15 Dezember 2005)

*7% Provision*

Ahem. *7% *ist ja recht mägerlich, dafür daß man riskiert dafür im Kittchen zu landen, da ist doch die Quote *50/50 *eigentlich "marktüblich" in solchen Kreisen :evil: ?

Mal im Ernst: wer auf so eine mail *auch nur antwortet *ist schon ganz schön naiv  .

Allerdings gibt's da Ganze auch auf viel höherer Stufe so in etwa "Jemand hat 3 Mio US-$ geerbt und wir benötigen einen zuverlässigen Helfer, der, gegen angemessener Beteiligung an der Erbschaft, einigen Papierkram erledigt".

Da sollt ihr dann später z.B. soundsovieltausen angeblicher "Notargebühren-Vorschuß" irgendwohin nach Namibia überweisen, Vorkasse, versteht sich :roll: . Die Masche läuft auch im "Gebrauchtwarenhandel" und so weiter und so fort.


----------

